# Lesner parking advice...



## ryan1177 (Nov 9, 2004)

Anyone have advice on where i can park when fishing the Lesner Bridge? I'm from Hampton and really don't want to pay $4 at the boat ramp lot every time i go out. Thanks for the help!


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

the machines to pay r reel messed up
nobody pays and they don't care
or u can go over the bridge and make ur first left and park at duck inn and fish the duck inn side


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Not always*

Not trying to stir the pot, but just the other day our friends in uniform were checking that box and ticketing EVERY car in EVERY place that had not paid.

They will enforce it and the time you choose not to pay may be the time they show up.

I have gone there and not paid as well a time or two, but really took a chance that I now feel was unwise.

My .02


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

well at first i did pay but the box is so messed up u can hardly fit money in it unless u fold it perfect
besides i can't drive yet and usually just get dropped off


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Last year at Thanksgiving I talked to the employee working there and he said during the cold months they just want to see you pay some money. Said they do not check to see where the vehical is regestered.
For the most part I have only been paying 2 dollars. If it is a nice day and alot of vehicals are there I will pay the $4.00 (Have not seen that employee this year).

My .02 cents
Robert


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

since when is it $4??? i do agree though, that box is a pain in the arse. they really could think of an easier way to do it.


----------



## G W (Dec 1, 2003)

The sign says it's only $1.oo . Boaters have to pay more.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

1 dollar for va beach after 5, 2 dollars all day, 4dollars for non va beach residents anytime

my dumb*** always pays, i've actually wondered the exact same thing just never posted about it


neil


----------



## Stingsilver (Apr 5, 2002)

naw, i do believe it was 4. for non-virginia beach residents the last time i was there a coupla weeks ago--i think they increased it...i felt like an idiot stuffing dollar bills in that stupid box, but didn't want to take the chance of getting towed--do they tow or do they just ticket?? I might take a chance on a ticket but don't want to take the chance of getting towed when i have to drive back to richmond and as i am always on a short time budget

i went once this summer and paid just to be on the safe side, but it was so busy that surely 2 or 3 cars had paid before me and how would they know who did or didn't pay???

anyway, sure beats the heck out of 12. to fish on the cbbt

oh...i have neglected to pay when it's the dead of winter and i figger even the parking cops won't be out in a 30 knot wind...but who knows?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Sometimes*

Sometimes I'll try and stick a dollar in the small slot. If I'm fishing at night - after 12am - then I usually just walk by the machine without stopping. If I fish on the weekends during the day, I'll make sure I put money in the box. 
Never more than a single U.S. dollar.
Many times I'll make two or three attempts to put money in the slot, get frustrated 'cause it won't fit, and put the money back in my pocket. 
I've not gotten a ticket yet. Nor have I seen anyone with tickets on their vehicle. 
I dunno.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

that thing(box) has got to be the worse way to take money ever


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

*pay or else*

if we dont pay, sooner or later they will hire 4-5 more employees(costs money) to cover the hours. that means a heated or air conditioned shack(costs money) employee city benefits(costs money) yada yada yada. How much will a parking fee cost then? pay the fee, make it a habit or the city will make you pay more.


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

say you go thier 60 times and pay $4 all 60 times that $240 say out of that 60 times the parking guy actualy shows up 3 times and you get your 24 dollor parking ticket hum looks to me like paying a $24 ticket 3 time and mailing the check in you are still making out 72 from 240 is 168....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

its only a 24$ ticket? they dont tow...

8bait, preciate it


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Sounds like it's really hurting people to abide by the laws. Support those nice amenities the city has decided to drop in there for the good of the community. Yeah, it's a pain in the put jamming a dollar bill in that box, especially when it's cold outside. Has anyone else noticed that their is also a coin slot? Quarters are easier to stick in the holes than a dollar bill. And if anything, carpool with a buddy. Make him get you a beer after your finished fishing.

Yeah, 4 bucks might be a little steep for non VB residents to drop to use the parking lot. I think they keep it high to keep more spots open for VB residents.


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

wow how soon do people forget but it was supose to be free payed for by taxes and the vmrc till babas put up a fus about the free boat ramp...


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

8AnBait said:


> wow how soon do people forget but it was supose to be free payed for by taxes and the vmrc till babas put up a fus about the free boat ramp...


Exactly .... Boycott Bubba's .... but pay the $$ so they don't put parking meters there like at Rudee.

Then locals and out or towners will REALLY get hammered.


----------



## ryan1177 (Nov 9, 2004)

johnnyleo11 said:


> Yeah, 4 bucks might be a little steep for non VB residents to drop to use the parking lot. I think they keep it high to keep more spots open for VB residents.


Does the parking lot really get so packed with cars that they might run out of room for VB residents? I have only been there a handful of times but i've never seen the lot anywhere near full. If it were a dollar or two, I'd gladly pay it. But $4 a pop might start draining me...

Anyway, I'm glad my post sparked some good conversation...I like this place!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Honestly, that boat ramp side is not the where all to end all of fishing wonderland.

Forget the parking fee, but figure you will loose some tackle nearly every visit. Local or Non-local, it hits us all the same in the tackle wallet.

You can park at Duck-In early or late, park free at Chix, hit the Spit ... All Cost Nuttin! Plenty of fish there too....

I used to be enamored with Lesner, but after all the crap I have lost to it, plus the few fish I have caught in return for my investment, I usually go there last.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*perhaps the city of Va Beach*

would consider selling a type of discounted off season (maybe monthly) window parking pass for nearby (other Va cities) out of towners......could be a way for folks to be honest and the city in turn see some genuine bucks.


Not many complaints bout the parking fee during the active fishing season. But when it's colder and slower out there....seems the buck$ go into hibernation as well. 
Ya gotta pay if ya wanna play! All said...confession is good for the sole.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HighCap56 said:


> Honestly, that boat ramp side is not the where all to end all of fishing wonderland.
> 
> Forget the parking fee, but figure you will loose some tackle nearly every visit. Local or Non-local, it hits us all the same in the tackle wallet.
> 
> ...



we're all gonna eventually hafta pay...esp when they tear Duck Inn down.....


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello just my .02 when i visited the ramp a few weeks ago for the first time, i was asking questions and the guy that was working there told m to put a dollar in the box. I told him i was not a resident and he said thats ok just a dollar. This took place on 10/31 I think.

Love, Peace, and Chicken Grease!!
Take Someone Fishin


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Yeah....I understand that...*

I paid a couple bucks everytime I parked there in 2003. Going on advice! Even got that quote direct from the "not seen since 2003" lot attendant.

Then in 2004 I took the time to read (after I became a city resident) the fine print on the "replaced after the humongous sized old one was stolen" pay box...
After all....as long as it took me to fold and stuff each buck into that box.....I figured I'd do something to keep my mind occupied. It beat the alternative....looking down onto the beach while the wind whipped all around me and saying, "forget this crap....I'm not gonna pay $4 to park for a few hours and get beat up by the wind." Can't say I regret one day or night of fishing there. It sure has and will continue to beat paying more than that per person to get onto a pier....times number of persons in your fishing party.  

Load up the gear...gather all interested fishing buddies.....and pay only $4. Sure leaves a lot of $$ for incidentals....beer aka mood enhancer  , cancer sticks  , lures for the piling gods  and the daredevils who risk body and soul to venture out and scurry up the poles to retrieve em  , and hot beverages, cocoa, soup, etc...  . 

Course I look at it from a savings standpoint. I'm thrifty......Always Have Been....and ain't ashamed to shout it to the world  .... I prefer that to the title of "El Cheapo".


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i went 7-8 times this summer and the lot was full... ended up on sea gull or lynnhaven...other times the money thing already had money in it and mine would not fit...if they took care to pick up more often they would make more profit...i,ve seen people take up 2 spots, but i bet they didn't pay twice(if at all)...duck in side towed me once and i was parked as far away from the building as i could get...still don't trust it(fool me twice, shame on me)...my 0.02


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

If you must believe something, believe that the fish gods will reward those who are honest. In this case it's fairly cheap to be honest. This area could become a fisherman's dream. The city is the only way that it can happen because of the value of the land. Every where else is privately owned. Rumor has it that the large area adjacent to the parking lot has been OK'd for more parking and park style ammeneties. It's possible that additional areas could be opened to the sport of fishing. It's important for the fisherman to be seen as a supporter of this effort. Paying for parking is just one small way to show that fishermen and women are responsible users. 
The fish gods will be watching!


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

HighCap56 said:


> Exactly .... Boycott Bubba's .... but pay the $$ so they don't put parking meters there like at Rudee.
> 
> Then locals and out or towners will REALLY get hammered.


Rudees private Lesner not its owned by the people of Virginia beach and helped payed for by the vmrc..


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

8AnBait said:


> Rudees private Lesner not its owned by the people of Virginia beach and helped payed for by the vmrc..


Did not know that...

Still bet that if enough people don't pay up that you will see those steel quarter eaters there, or an attendant that wants more than they do now....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

8AnBait said:


> Rudees private Lesner not its owned by the people of Virginia beach and helped payed for by the vmrc..


Dosen't the city put up the meters at Rudee? Wouldn't that mean its city property?


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

the street parking but the lot parking is private..its owned by fred.


----------

